# An interesting article about terroir and some of the reasons for differences



## asp3 (Sep 12, 2020)

https://www.sciencenews.org/article/terroir-food-crops-environment-smell-taste

The article examines some of the research into the differences between various food and beverage crops grown in different areas.  It also talks about some of the reasons for the differences or what they'll do next to see whether their theory for the cause of a difference is correct.  I found it a very fascinating article.


----------



## win231 (Sep 12, 2020)

Well, I just learned a new word.  I never heard of "Terroir."


----------



## macgeek (Sep 12, 2020)

I thought he meant "terror" and misspelled it.   

I never was one for using fancy words.... English never was a good subject for me.


----------



## asp3 (Sep 12, 2020)

win231 said:


> Well, I just learned a new word.  I never heard of "Terroir."



Being someone who's very interested in wine I've known about it for a while.  I actually ran across it in college as well when I took a Wine, Spirits and Fermentation class in college which happened to be the only college level biology class I ever took.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 18, 2020)

I miss being able to drink wine.  It fights with my blood sugar and my meds.  Ah for the days of wine on the riverbank.


----------

